# Heads up - it is predial time



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Made our payment today (via a US Visa card). We received a 15% early payment discount and a 50% INAPAM discount.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never tried this early. Usually wait until January


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> Never tried this early. Usually wait until January


Not the end of the world - but we saved around 3000 pesos paying early.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> Made our payment today (via a US Visa card). We received a 15% early payment discount and a 50% INAPAM discount.


I could never get the iNAPAM discount here in Guadalajara. I asked numerous times and was always told it was only available to citizens. This year I became a citizen, so that problem is gone. I always pay in January or February and get the 15% discount.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I could never get the iNAPAM discount here in Guadalajara. I asked numerous times and was always told it was only available to citizens. This year I became a citizen, so that problem is gone. I always pay in January or February and get the 15% discount.


Here you can pay as early as September and get 20% discount. I think it goes down 5% per month thereafter. As for the INAPAM discount - I guess you just needed to smile more  Congrats on your citizenship ! One more year....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The timing, the discounts & the rules vary from state to state and even from one municipio to another.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Duh - sorry - what are we talking about? Who do I have to pay for what??


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

eastwind said:


> Duh - sorry - what are we talking about? Who do I have to pay for what??


Do you own any property here ? If not - you can ignore this thread.

Edit : property taxes


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tundragreen you may have another surprise . I am a citizen and I do not get the discount because my house is higher than whatever their maximum value should be.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You get at a 15% discount in January so no rush..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Tundragreen you may have another surprise . I am a citizen and I do not get the discount because my house is higher than whatever their maximum value should be.


Thanks for the warning. There is always a catch. Do you know what the threshold is? Property taxes are so low here that it really doesn't matter if you get a 50% discount.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks for the warning. There is always a catch. Do you know what the threshold is? Property taxes are so low here that it really doesn't matter if you get a 50% discount.


Low? No kidding. We've got a house on a 700 square meter lot, ocean front, and pay about 500 pesos predial. Meanwhile on our modest house in El Lay we pay property taxes of $2100 (dollars not pesos), getting off so "cheap" because we bought low 20 years ago and the increase is limited to 2% per year. Got neighbors in identical dwellings who get dinged for over twice that. I'm not complaining about property taxes in Colima, but of course I'll take the 15% early-bird discount and buy a six-pack.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> The timing, the discounts & the rules vary from state to state and even from one municipio to another.


That appears to be the case based on the responses on this thread. If we were to wait until January our discount would be 5%. We have a nice house but it is not a mansion. Our taxes (before discount) totaled around 18,000 pesos and we received a 50% INAPAM discount (as permanent residents) to bring the bill to around 12,000 pesos - not every line item on the bill receives the discount. That will buy a lot of beer. But - in the States our tax bill was something like 14,000 dollars - so we are not complaining.

Yet another case where everyone's mileage will vary ...


----------

